# VIENNA...by the Kampflamm



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Many more to come...


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Great shots. Luv the classical beauty of Vienna.

Looking forward to the next set. :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Next 10 pics...


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

10/10

:applause:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Good stuff, Kampflamm! Thanks for the tour!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Great shots, what camera do you have?

Hope you're enjoying the Euros and good luck against the Turks.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Very good pictures!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Amazing pictures once again Kampflamm. Don't you have some more fan-pictures?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

You are a great photgrapher man, fantastic shots... and quite attractive city of corse:applause:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

edit: see below...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wooooowwwwwwww
do you have more


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Awww so cute my felow Croats before the match... good you didn't take "after" pictures.

The most beautiful city on Earth, that's Vienna. Great photos - danke. Cant be this is all you took, more more...


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Pis are TOO BEAUTIFUL, don't look real!
Great shots.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Hm, incredible ... so after all you do have some usefull skills.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool pics of Vienna


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great shots!! The one with the pillar is really good.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

hm, my post disappeared.

i like your special eye for the motifs, such as the one with the facade in the bike mirror. and for wien, just one word: beautiful!


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

Kampflamm, what camera can lens did you use? your photos look better than mine. have a look at my thread of London, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650606 I'm using a Nikon D200, 17-55mm F2.8, and 70-200mm F2.8


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks for the comments...here are some more pics (and many more to come)










































































































































> Kampflamm, what camera can lens did you use? your photos look better than mine. have a look at my thread of London, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650606 I'm using a Nikon D200, 17-55mm F2.8, and 70-200mm F2.8


I used a Canon Eos 350 D and a Sigma 17-70mm lens + a polarizer filter.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for the pics, so did you enjoy with pleasure the viennese stay?

How was the atmosphere with all the supporters everywhere?

btw, great pics, really!


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Amazing and stunning photography! well done, kampflamm! If you've got any more I'd sure appreciate them


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll try to sift through the remaining pics of the next couple of days. I think I can probably find 20-30 halfway decent ones.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ Get a move on slacko! :tongue3:


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

Truly one of the world's most beautiful cities. Great pics Kampflamm.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> I'll try to sift through the remaining pics of the next couple of days. I think I can probably find 20-30 halfway decent ones.


Feed the hungry mob!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

fantastic pics :happy: you're a terrific photographer!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics mate!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah, but we're still waiting for that update...


----------



## Don Calo (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice pics Kampflamm, and you have good eye!


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Kampflamm!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Stefanguti!

OK, here are 10 more pics


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Kampflamm said:


> Stefanguti!
> 
> OK, here are 10 more pics


Whats this?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks like a demonstration? :dunno:


----------



## marcusz90 (Jul 19, 2008)

Vienna is so tempting for me.... Gooood. If there wasn't German as a main language it would be the place of my dreams=)


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

^^ How come?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

What's wrong with German? If you don't like the sound, don't worry. We talk differently.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Austrian German is soooo sloooooow. I feel like us northerners can say twice as much in the same amount of time.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

10 more


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice pics Alter.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

very good work, war lamb!


----------



## Onoudidnt (Feb 24, 2008)

hes polish


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh god, again with these pics? 
How many shots did you take?

BTW, impressive as usual.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Onoudidnt said:


> hes polish


Who is?



Tohr said:


> How many shots did you take?


Many...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Fight lamb, not war lamb.

(Did y'all miss me, btw?)


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^OK, so I paraphrased it a little bit.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some more:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Amazing thread!, Amazing city!

What camera do you use? a Canon 5D? 30D?


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

a great job, you're an artist of photography


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Bravo!


----------



## Dan98 (Feb 13, 2008)

Imanol said:


> Amazing thread!, Amazing city!
> 
> What camera do you use? a Canon 5D? 30D?


He wrote on the first page, I've asked him myself as well  A Canon EOS 350D + Sigma 17-70 lens.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Sense mit Fotos?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Not yet, Kameraden, not yet!















































Just 5, but more later on...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Sehr schön belichtet, das letzte Bild.

Überhaupt sehr schön.


----------



## JohnnyCrash (Jul 17, 2008)

I adore your pictures, very arty!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Thx again Lamm


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow wonderful photos!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

This is such a grandiose city. Beautiful!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

when are you going to take a picture of yourself and post it on here?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Pallo, ceci n'est pas un dating site.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ That last one should've been your 1st picture.


However, awesome photography :applause:

Did you ever sell some? Or considered it? Many calendars and stuff gotta be stocked out there...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Speechless.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks.

@Grömaz Erbse...I've actually sold 2 pics w/o marketing them though (some Anwaltskanzlei from Frankfurt and Tobacco Journal International contacted me  ). I know someone though who's a pro and I'll ask him if he perhaps knows how I can sell a couple of pics.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some more...quality isn't as good anymore but they still show some interesting sides of Vienna



















Most beautiful gas station ever?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Gott sei Dank, es geht weiter !


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I love ze Pestsäule :applause: And ze Graben :applause: And ze Ring :applause:
And... your work, of coure :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Superb work!!!


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

The perfect Vienna


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

4 extra pics...maybe I'll uncover another couple of extra ones.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Maybe you should visit Vienna once again?


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Beautiful photos! Vienna is really awesome.

Love the latest sets of pics.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Lamm!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Guti!



> Maybe you should visit Vienna once again?


Perhaps...I'm planning to visit Bratislava next year though.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, you could easily combine a trip to BTS with one to VIE.
http://www.twincityliner.com/


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Well, actually I'm thinking of flying to Vienna and then taking a train (or bus) to Bratislava. The flights offered between Germany and Bratislava aren't really all that great.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

That's true. Only LH at BTS.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

love the Vienna buildings


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Gratisbilder


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice to see!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kampflamm said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Stephan (May 7, 2004)

followed your thread with pleasure, very good job. And if you really come to Bratislava, Vienna is only an our by boat ;-) Finally we could enjoy more of your work. Always interesting how the other see Vienna and what angels you find to show us your Vienna if visiting it.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

The end?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I dont think so... more pics/shots please


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Is this the end?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Can't be!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn... Looks like you didn't have the time to do a lot of things other than taking shitloads of shots


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Vienna is great!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Damn... Looks like you didn't have the time to do a lot of things other than taking shitloads of shots


Yes, that and watching football games. 

Oh look, here's another picture:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

These pictures mean nothing to me, oh Vienna.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=X3OaIsqtG64


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Love the last one!


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


>



Perfect!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Perfect indeed :applause:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. I really liked that shot as well. The lighting conditions were far from perfect because of the sunlight on the street and the shade in the background. It still came out pretty well though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos please...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

> Auch wenn es sicher irgendwo steht, darf ich evtl fragen, was Du für eine Kamera nutzt?


Canon EOS 350D. Dazu kommt dann noch ein recht preiswertes Sigma Objektiv.



> More photos please...


Maybe I'll dig up some more...when you least expect it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kampflamm said:


> Maybe I'll dig up some more...when you least expect it


Thanks kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Hope there's no re-post in there. :shifty:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> Shameless bumping of own thread


These still look good, when's your next voyage?


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful... :|


Kampflamm said:


> Domestic battery hno: :


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Jonesy55 said:


> These still look good, when's your next voyage?


Turin, coming up tomorrow. kay:

Shameless bumping ftw!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Simply some of the most beautiful photos I´ve ever seen. Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

The return of the Kampflamm.
So, are there any more?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Maybe I will someday dig up some more...someday.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Always a pleasure to look at your photos! kay:


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.....wonderful photos…..kind of “artistic” too……:applause:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Great photos, interesting subjects, Kampflamm!

Seems you're quite often in Vienna?


----------



## Max BGF (Sep 24, 2003)

Außergewöhnlich tolle Fotos von einem der größten zeitgenössischen Forumsmatadoren, Fotographen und Fußballfahrer.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Danke (besonders an den Obmann). :hug:



> Seems you're quite often in Vienna?


I wish. These pics are all from a trip in June of '08.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

Johnny Blade said:


> Beautiful... :|


reptilianshno:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

That fish does look quite odd.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely updates about Vienna :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I agree.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The scaffolding of the Steffl tower looks awesome!



But what's beautiful 'bout this concrete museum? :|


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

erbse said:


> The caffolding of the Steffl tower looks awesome!


Scaffolding has moved to other places in the meanwhile.



> But what's beautiful 'bout this concrete museum? :|


The entire courtyard as a whole. Where do you see any concrete btw? There is none to be found anywhere on that picture of the MUMOK.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a breathtaking city! :applause:

One of the old grand imperial capitals of the world!


----------



## Ornitorink (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful city! Great photo skills!!!! Love them all


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos as well kay:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> Not very politically correct:


THEY MADE SPORTS, LIKE THE BALOON PLAY :lol::lol:


----------



## yousername (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful pics Kampflamm, up and beyond. Nice to see some pictures of my street too


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Where do you live?


----------



## yousername (Oct 30, 2009)

In Vienna


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Come on, all I wanna do is abduct you and lock you in my basement. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------

